# Wife gifted me a cleaver knife for Christmas



## noboundaries (Jan 6, 2021)

I've always debated whether I needed one or not. A lighter 7" santoku blade at half the width and weight has been my go-to favorite for veggies, but I did a bunch of research on a full-sized cleaver.  
Settled on a German high carbon steel cleaver knife by Cutluxe. Price was only $40 on Amazon. I put it in my "save for later" list and moved on. My wife saw it and now I own one. It has become my new favorite knife! 

Great ergonomics and fit. I go through about 3 bulbs of garlic a week and they are no match for this baby. Piecing a boneless Costco ham was effortless. Hard veggies like big carrots just melt under the weight of the knife, yet it doesn't feel heavy.

It is carbon steel so it will discolor with time and use. Food-grade mineral oil and drying immediately after washing will help keep the finish. 

Great packaging, too. I keep it in there with a microfiber rag for applying the oil.  Fun and useful gift.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 6, 2021)

Looks really nice. I don’t have a cleaver and now Ill probably spend money haha


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 6, 2021)

Looks really good Ray.  How often would it have to be sharpened?


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 6, 2021)

Nice.  What is the weight of it?  I have 2 and not sure on the weight of them.  I will have to weigh them.  One is heavy.


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 6, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Looks really nice. I don’t have a cleaver and now Ill probably spend money haha


I often cube big hunks of partially frozen brisket, chuck, and steak. My 8" chef's knife (9.25oz) does a great job, but I honestly start getting hand cramps when cubing meat that weighs more than 3-4 lbs. Will be interesting to see how my hand reacts using this cleaver.



MJB05615 said:


> Looks really good Ray.  How often would it have to be sharpened?


Time will tell. I haven't even used a steel on it yet.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 6, 2021)

That's a very valuable piece of kitchen gear Ray, big Like. The one I use as a pizza cutter has been in my family for over 100 years. I use it for more than pizza, I like to work it on a diamond stone to where it shave the hair on my arm, steel like that is hard to come by these days. Aside from sub-primal cuts and pizza they're really nice to have around just in case a friend drops by with a buck or wild hog that need butchering for sausage too, my cut was always one third of the sausage. RAY


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 6, 2021)

pc farmer said:


> Nice.  What is the weight of it?  I have 2 and not sure on the weight of them.  I will have to weigh them.  One is heavy.


13.35 oz / 377 grams.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 6, 2021)

My heavy one looks like sawhorseray's.


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 6, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> That's a very valuable piece of kitchen gear Ray, big Like. The one I use as a pizza cutter has been in my family for over 100 years. I use it for more than pizza, I like to work it on a diamond stone to where it shave the hair on my arm, steel like that is hard to come by these days. Aside from sub-primal cuts and pizza they're really nice to have around just in case a friend drops by with a buck or wild hog that need butchering for sausage too, my cut was always one third of the sausage. RAY


Thanks, RAY. Hadn't thought about pizza, but I have now. No hunting friends, but I'll keep my eyes open for a wandering buck!

Edit: my wife loves old tools and knives, an interest she acquired from her dad. She saw your cleaver and read the family history. She expanded the pic on the knife and totally ignored the pizza.


----------



## tanglefoot (Jan 6, 2021)

Keep yer fingertips tucked in!!


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 6, 2021)

tanglefoot said:


> Keep yer fingertips tucked in!!


Ohhhh, yeah.


----------



## old sarge (Jan 6, 2021)

Great looking cleaver!   I have an old Chicago cutlery cleaver.  It gets a lot of use. Believe it or not, my wife likes the juice (milk, water) from young coconuts. And to eat the meat after draining, I use the cleaver to cut them open. Tough nut to crack but more effective than the hammer and hatchet. But I prefer using it to split rib bones.


----------



## tropics (Jan 7, 2021)

noboundaries said:


> 13.35 oz / 377 grams.
> View attachment 479065
> 
> View attachment 479066


That is a heavy cleaver Ray it looks great. I just retired a heavy Chinese  one ^ replaced it with a Japanese Veg Cleaver


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Jan 7, 2021)

I've always wanted a cleaver.  I felt it was like a graduation gift of some kind, like I have moved on to the next meat level or something and it needs a ceremony and engraved with my name.  
With that said, I don't know how to use one properly.  I can't imagine you'd use it like a chef knife to cut vegetables?  I mean, it's meant to go through bone and such.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 7, 2021)

I have a real heavy one that I use for things like cutting a frozen brisket in half. I use a mallet filled with bb’s & beat on the cleaver with it. It’s a Wusthof, so it’s pretty heavy duty!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 7, 2021)

Nice looking cleaver Ray. I never used one, but it sure looks like it would come in handy.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 7, 2021)

tropics said:


> That is a heavy cleaver Ray it looks great. I just retired a heavy Chinese one ^ replaced it with a Japanese Veg Cleaver


Hey, Richie. When I first started looking at cleavers, I watched a YouTube video by America's Test Kitchen on cleavers. Weights and blade angles varied widely from dull to sharp. Uses also varied widely from duller bone breakers to sharper mixed use. I chose the latter blade type. I wanted something heavier than the knives I owned, but not so heavy it created its own carpal tunnel problems. So far, I'm happy with the knife.


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 7, 2021)

TuckersBarbeque said:


> I've always wanted a cleaver.  I felt it was like a graduation gift of some kind, like I have moved on to the next meat level or something and it needs a ceremony and engraved with my name. With that said, I don't know how to use one properly.  I can't imagine you'd use it like a chef knife to cut vegetables?  I mean, it's meant to go through bone and such.


I don't do much in the way of bone-breaking. Frozen or partially frozen meat is the toughest thing I cut. But, this knife has an angled bolster and a curved blade which makes it great for veggies. Cutting edge is angled 14-16 degrees per side which is comparable chef's knives. So far I've only used it for garlic (great), carrots (great), and onions (meh-prefer santoku). Oh, and it was great for dicing ham.


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 7, 2021)

BTW, this thread got me thinking (uh oh). I just went into the kitchen and tried the paper slicing test. Clean cut! So it is as sharp as a chef's knife.


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 7, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> Nice looking cleaver Ray. I never used one, but it sure looks like it would come in handy.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thanks, Chris. I'd never used one either.  I'm looking forward to exploring its uses. 

Ray


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 7, 2021)

Another BTW. Yesterday, when I was downloading the pics from Amazon for this thread, I noticed they had 12 in stock. Today, 8. If one of you get one, please post your impressions, too. 

Before Christmas, when my wife tried to order one, they were sold out. She sent an email to Cutluxe and got a quick, professional response saying more were due to arrive soon. She watched both Amazon and Cutluxe every day. As soon as she saw them in stock, she ordered mine. 

Quality, service, and friendliness deserve notice. Cutluxe delivered on all three.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 7, 2021)

noboundaries said:


> Thanks, RAY. Hadn't thought about pizza, but I have now. No hunting friends, but I'll keep my eyes open for a wandering buck!
> Edit: my wife loves old tools and knives, an interest she acquired from her dad. She saw your cleaver and read the family history. She expanded the pic on the knife and totally ignored the pizza.



Heck, you never know what's going to spark someone's interest. I also get a ton of use from a spatula that belonged to my grandparents, that's where the clever came from. They came over from Italy and Sicily to rebuild San Francisco after the 1906 quake. My grandfather was a master stone mason back in the old country, couldn't grasp English and broke his back being a hod carrier. About the best tool ever for my little BS flattop on the patio. RAY


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 7, 2021)

Wow, RAY, those two pics bring back memories. They look so familiar but I can't recall specifics.

My Italian grandfather, served in WWI in the US Army infantry. Then worked in the WV coal mines, and later in their foundry. Much of their stuff remained back east with family after they left us. I don't have any of their kitchen utensils, but do have his cast iron sausage stuffer waiting to be refinished.


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 8, 2021)

Update. I've used the cleaver a few dozen times since receipt. Chopped half-frozen chicken breasts, brisket point, bacon, and tri-tip. Absolutely effortless with a pinch grip. Zero carpal issues or hand cramps like I get with the santoku or chef's knife.

The only times I chop veggies and fruit with it is when I'll be chopping meat, too. Edge is still as sharp as when I opened the box. I do swipe it with a steel before use, like I do all my knives. I also keep it clean and wiped with food grade mineral oil immediately after use. Still looks brand new. No discoloration yet.

Best $40 in my knife lineup

We have a magnet rack, but I don't care for it. I got another block with a slot wide enough for a cleaver. Ahhh, easy reach.

.


----------



## old sarge (Feb 8, 2021)

Good update, thanks!


----------

